# MASCAR 5 in Richmond, VA



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Announcing...
HO racing at Steve Jones Raceway in Richmond, Virginia on Saturday January 20th. Doors open at 8am, racing at Noon. Classes: T-Jets to BeachJet Rules (Fray and VHORS cars are legal too!), Wizzard Thunder Storm IROC race (cars and controllers provided) and Modified. Modifieds are magnet cars with 3 ohm motors, ceramic motor magnets, polymer traction magnets. Ball bearings on the arm are legal. 

Steve's is a fast 4x16' Tomy with good power. Track pix and directions:
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/steves.html

MASCAR website: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Good luck to all the racers attending! :wave:


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Bowman rumbles to victory in the T-Jet class and Steve Jones leads a Storm sweep in Modifieds. 
Pix and race report: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/1-20-07.html


----------

